# Ellie



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her. I cannot believe anyone would knowingly harm such a special being. Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet Ellie.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG what a sad story!!!

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Ellie.

Rest in Peace little Angel!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about Ellie. What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ellie.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to learn about Ellie. I'm new here... But I went through all your earlier threads where you discussed Ellie. I can't begin to imagine what you went through, but I'm glad you are trying to move on. I would never wish anyone harm and I know it's a bad thing to say, but I hope your ex pays for what she did.

That's a great picture of Ellie...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ellie, (and I hope that the "perpertrator" gets their just rewards)

Run free and sleep softly Ellie


----------

